# My 1998 5200 - Pics



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Thought I'd share a pic of my 1998 Trek 5200 OCLV road bike. It's a size 58 and I bought it new. I changed it to an Ultegra Triple way back when. Bike doesn't have a lot of miles on it since I do more mountain biking than the rode. Friend lent me some 1998 Rolf wheels for the rest of the year as they were sitting in his basement doing nothing. I will probably get a new ride for 2009 or upgrade this one. I'm leaning to a new one as it makes more economic sense and this one would make a good ride to sell. It's a great bike


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

What a beautiful bike. It's amazing that a bike as great as that, and I have a 2001 5200, can be considered "obsolete" in this day and age.

May I recommend that you not sell it? You can never get a bike like this again: they don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

True. Thanks. I would probably only sell it to a friend if I do. One thing about road bikes is they don't seem to get dated as fast as mountain bikes. However, it seems like that has changed a little bit over the last 10 years. I am looking forward to trying out some of the newer bikes out there. Different construction, geometry, etc. I've been looking at the new Madone's and Scott CR1's.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

That's a mint looking machine! 

I had an ice copper colored 5200 OCLV I purchased new back in 1995. I put countless thousands of miles on the frame, and I would still have it today if it wasn't for the fact that the rear lug separated from the frame a year ago. Instead of repairing the frame, Trek must have thought I got all the life out of her and gave me a 2006 Madone 5.5 as a warranty exchange. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the Madone, but still have a soft spot for the old gal I rode for over 12 years.

The first generation OCLV still looks great today and is a brenchmark in design IMHO. The lines are smooth, timeless and purposeful.

**EDIT**

_*Here's a photo of my bike when I brought it home in '95.*_

Ultegra 8 speed, baby!!!


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> That's a mint looking machine!
> 
> I had an ice copper colored 5200 OCLV I purchased new back in 1995. I put countless thousands of miles on the frame, and I would still have it today if it wasn't for the fact that the rear lug separated from the frame a year ago. Instead of repairing the frame, Trek must have thought I got all the life out of her and gave me a 2006 Madone 5.5 as a warranty exchange. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the Madone, but still have a soft spot for the old gal I rode for over 12 years.
> 
> ...


Yeah, funny how many other carbon bikes today look like my ten year old Trek.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that I have my new Madone I started wondering what to do with my 5200. :-(


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Keep her if you can*



Tinshield said:


> Now that I have my new Madone I started wondering what to do with my 5200. :-(


Make the OCLV a winter or foul weather bike and use the Madone on those special days.


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi 

I would never sell a beauty like that .Very nice bike .


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Sell it to me cheap so I can make it a TT bike... 


But seriously, gorgeous bike in great condition.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

My wife has a 5020 from the same year so I may move the Ultegra parts over to it and sell the frame. Not sure yet.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Not really worth much.

I just picked up this 2006 for $2000 all in. Full Ultegra 10 speed and as original owner full lifetime warranty.

Will make a nice rain/winter/travel bike when I don't want to ruin/ship my good bikes


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Tinshield did you just pull that out of shrinkwrap??? I wouldn't sell that, no way! While not vintage or classic, hell, it's not even a first year OCLV...BUT it appears to be in pristine shape. You would never get what it is worth, value wise, up against a modern bike, so for that reason alone, I wouldn't sell it. Bet it rides every bit as good as a modern Madone.

Also it really is a great looking bike! Were it mine, I wouldn't ride it but for nice sunny weekend rides when I wanted to go fast in style. 

Thanks for sharing!
zac


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

zac said:


> Tinshield did you just pull that out of shrinkwrap??? I wouldn't sell that, no way! While not vintage or classic, hell, it's not even a first year OCLV...BUT it appears to be in pristine shape. You would never get what it is worth, value wise, up against a modern bike, so for that reason alone, I wouldn't sell it. Bet it rides every bit as good as a modern Madone.
> 
> Also it really is a great looking bike! Were it mine, I wouldn't ride it but for nice sunny weekend rides when I wanted to go fast in style.
> 
> ...


LOL, it looks good because in 10 years I rode it three. And even during the years I rode it we're talking at the most 10 rides in the 35 mile range. Like I said I have a 5020 (same frame) that's my wife's bike. I am probably going to put the Ultegra parts form the 5200 on that. Even though it's 8 speed it's got low mileage.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a 96-97 5500 frameset in matte nude carbon fiber. I put about 35,000 miles on it in rough roads of chicago. It served me very well. 
I must say that todays CF is superior though. They're lighter, stiffer and more lively feeing. No doubt is it fast becoming a classic and I wouldn't sell it. I would love to get a new madone though.


----------

